# WUNDER2 Caviar Illuminator



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2018)

Dewy skin is in! This naturally luminous glow can be created with the *WUNDER2 Caviar Illuminator*. This highlighter adds a subtle radiance to all skin tones. Made with a soothing serum-like formula, this product not only shines but moisturizes with vitamins and skin conditioning butters.

How does it work? 

·        Step 1: Touch the mesh using the tip of your finger 
·        Step 2: Tap gently onto cheek bones, bringing up to the temples. 
·        Step 3: Leave on for 30 seconds to dry for a gorgeous glow! (Apply additional layers for a more intense look)




































*Price:* $29.95
*Availability:* In 3 shades _Mother of Pearl, Golden Sand, Coral Shimmer_


----------

